# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  Download Delphi 8 Final

## SyntaxCheck

سلام
اونایی که سرعت بالا دارن حالیشو ببرن اونایی هم که مثل من مورچه ای هستن گریه کنن. :wink: 
http://codebrlite.hypermart.net/delphix/index.php

----------


## phantasm

:cry:

----------


## Inprise

این لینک صرفا" حاوی 92 مگابایت اطلاعات است که ناگفته و نا دیده ، یقینا" ناقص و غیر قابل استفاده است . وقتتان را بابت دریافت آن هدر ندهید ( با عرض معذرت به محضر برادر سینتکس چک ، این حقیر اون لینک رو پنچ دقیقه بعد از اینکه اون بندهء خدا پرچمش کرد دیدمش  :wink:  )

خوش باشید

----------


## SyntaxCheck

سلام
رفیق اینپرایز تقریبا درست میگه. امروز به لطف یکی از دوستان این مجموعه دانلود شد.همه چیزش مشکل داره. از فریم ورکش که به زبان ایتالیایی نصب میشه گرفته تا کی جنریتورش و آپدیت برای سرویس پک IE. به هر حال شرمنده. :oops:
در ضمن بهترین منبع موجود که من میشناسم در خال حاضر DelphiAssistant هست و لاغیر. :wink:

----------


## vDelphi

آقا یعنی تو اینترنت یه لینک دانلود براش پیدا نمیشه؟ :(

----------


## omid_delphi2

من هم دانلود کردم
وقتی باز میشه همه چیزش اشکال داره
بیخود وقت خود را هدر ندهید

----------


## Gladiator

من با حجم 235 مگابایت دانلود کردم . بعلاوه کرکش .

لطفا یکنفر در تهران بزرگ اعلام آمادگی کنه تا بروی سی دی براش بفرستم که بین بچه ها توضیع کنه .

موفق باشید .
گلادیاتور .

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

گلادیاتور جان، 
منم گرفتمش، با حجم حدود 2 گیگابایت :wink: 

قبلا هم اعلام کرده ام (تو تاپیک "مژده ای دل که مسیحا نفسی می آید") هر کس خواست تماس بگیره تا براش بفرستم.

در ضمن نسخه ای که من دارم شامل 2 سی دی کامل است (سی دی اصلی + Companian Tools CD).

----------


## Gladiator

:cry: 

چرا من نخوندمش  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry:  :cry: 

 :cry: 

اگر خونده بودمش الان یدونه فیلم  DVD  بیشتر داشتم .  :mrgreen:

----------


## ali643

راستی آقای کرامتی CD ها رو چند خریدی (DELPHI 8)

من که خریدم ولی لینک دانلود بگذارید رفقا :wink:  :gift:

----------


## khafanovich

آق سی دی delphi 8 هنوز تو بازار نیامده؟ از کجا میشه تهیه کرد؟ لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
ممنون

----------


## Gladiator

یکم بالاتر رو بخونی ملتفت میشی که باید از کجا بخری .

نمیدونم این مهدی کرامتی با کیا رفیقه که به این سرعت ...

----------


## khafanovich

> راستی آقای کرامتی CD ها رو چند خریدی (DELPHI  
> 
> من که خریدم ولی لینک دانلود بگذارید رفقا


از کجا خریدی؟  :twisted:

----------


## سید مسعود موحد

بچه ها تکنو 2000 در بازار رضا داره قیمت 3800 تومان

----------


## najafi_1

نحوه درخواست ، ارسال پول و . . . سایر موارد رو بگید.
از شهرستان چگونه پول بفرستیم و چگونه cd رو دریافت کنیم.
بعلاوه اون cd برنامه هایی که قولش رو دادین  :twisted: لیست چی شد؟ :roll:

----------


## SherlookHolms

aya in noskhe kamel hast? ya hamoon noskhe e 3800 tomani e bazar reza ro be 6500 mikhaen befroshin?

----------

